# Rail Points Rollover?



## DowneasterPassenger (Oct 3, 2009)

My apologies if this has been asked and answered here before.

What happens to Rail Points after you reach Select+ status? I now have 12,000 Rail Points. Does the extra 2,000 roll over into Rail Points for 2011 Select/Select+?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope, the points don't rollover to the next year. All that happens is that you have still more points to use on an award. Select Plus is the top rung on the ladder and there is no place higher to go and no way to "bank' those points for the next year's qualification. I wish there was as I could have used such a feature this year.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Select Plus is the top rung on the ladder and there is no place higher to go and no way to "bank' those points for the next year's qualification. I wish there was as I could have used such a feature this year.


If there was a way to "bank them", chuljin would be Select until probably 2174! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Oct 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Select Plus is the top rung on the ladder and there is no place higher to go


Dam I was hoping the view would be better from up here


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Nope, the points don't rollover to the next year. All that happens is that you have still more points to use on an award. Select Plus is the top rung on the ladder and there is no place higher to go and no way to "bank' those points for the next year's qualification. I wish there was as I could have used such a feature this year.


I am closing in on double Select Plus rail points. Wish there was some tier recognition, e.g. a special promo after 2 or 3 tmes Select Plus.


----------



## chuljin (Oct 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Select Plus is the top rung on the ladder and there is no place higher to go and no way to "bank' those points for the next year's qualification. I wish there was as I could have used such a feature this year.
> ...


 :lol: Yes, I only wish. I only got 1000 in 2007 (my first Amtrak ride *ever* was not until 12/14/07), 29,080 in 2008, and I'm on track to get around 43,000-45,000 this year. If I could spread the total ~70k over 7 years, that'd be just 2008-2014, not 2174. :lol: I'd rather they just introduce a Select Plus Plus.


----------

